# Eureka Mignon Specialita grind times...



## Andydaer (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I've just updated my grinder to a Specialita. Apart from a few annoyances with the manufacturing and design. I was wondering what sort of grind times you guys are getting for your usual doses? I see videos on Youtube of people pulling 20g of coffee through for espresso in 11-12seconds grind time. However I'm at 18.5 seconds for 20g, shots pull 45g at around 28 seconds so I believe the grind setting is about right. Its between 3-3.5 on the grind dial. Anything courses than this and the grind is far too course and water rushes through.

Cheers.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

There are reports of some mismatching burrs being fit to certain batches of the Specialita. There are a number of threads in the Eureka grinder section that talk about this issue. In some cases it was as easy to identify as opening up the grinder and visually inspecting the burr patterns, they did not match between the top and bottom burr. @Coff Hey is a great source of info for all things Eureka.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

As a comparison my Mignon XL does 18g in 6secs which is spot on for the quoted 3g/s


----------



## fitzgerald91 (Jan 29, 2021)

I had long grind times, too. After switching burrs that was solved!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Andydaer said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I've just updated my grinder to a Specialita. Apart from a few annoyances with the manufacturing and design. I was wondering what sort of grind times you guys are getting for your usual doses? I see videos on Youtube of people pulling 20g of coffee through for espresso in 11-12seconds grind time. However I'm at 18.5 seconds for 20g, shots pull 45g at around 28 seconds so I believe the grind setting is about right. Its between 3-3.5 on the grind dial. Anything courses than this and the grind is far too course and water rushes through.
> 
> Cheers.


 It's a touch low. 1.2g/s is the expected speed with a reasonable tamp. Your speed is too slow if you're applying a full 15kg tamp, but if you're just kissing it then it sounds about right.

The incorrect burrs fitted to a handful of specialists run at around 0.6g/s so my immediate thought is that you're probably not in that camp. I can confirm either way with a serial number if you'd like that peace of mind. 
further the grind is really inconsistent on the bad blades as they struggle to draw in whole beans due to a soft opening, akin to trying to brew blades.

happy to help further if I can just let me know what you need


----------



## Andydaer (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. Clumsy Coffee have actually had the grinder back to them today as their supplier wants to take a look over based on what its producing. So we'll see what they say. Currently been reduced to stove top which just does not hit the spot like an espresso.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Andydaer said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Clumsy Coffee have actually had the grinder back to them today as their supplier wants to take a look over based on what its producing. So we'll see what they say. Currently been reduced to stove top which just does not hit the spot like an espresso.


 No worries. On the upside It'll arrive back working better than new 🥰


----------



## Andydaer (Dec 5, 2015)

Just an update in case anyone ends up in the same boat as me.

I've finally got the grinder back. The guys at Clumsy Goat were spot on throughout the entire process and kept me updated as to what was going on. Their suppliers however were a bit slack, saying they dispatched the grinder when they hadn't and not supplying any information as to what was fixed, just that it was.

Good news is that the grinder is sorted. Producing about 20g in a touch over 10s now opposed to the 20s prior to repairs. So if anyone questioning the length of time its taking to grind on a new model, get it back and working properly.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> It's a touch low. 1.2g/s is the expected speed with a reasonable tamp. Your speed is too slow if you're applying a full 15kg tamp, but if you're just kissing it then it sounds about right.
> 
> The incorrect burrs fitted to a handful of specialists run at around 0.6g/s so my immediate thought is that you're probably not in that camp. I can confirm either way with a serial number if you'd like that peace of mind.
> further the grind is really inconsistent on the bad blades as they struggle to draw in whole beans due to a soft opening, akin to trying to brew blades.
> ...


 Mate, mind checking mine? I'm grinding 18g in 18 seconds and my grind range is super limited.

there's a few numbers on the bottom, not sure which is the serial but:

EME55B11U20T00000001 // PL0012043017903

Cheers in advance.


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

I think you can check this yourself. At least in my case the two burrs looked differently and the faulty one had EUREKA written on the side whereas the correct one has Eureka written with curly letters on the back. I also include a picture where the upper one is the correct one and the lower the faulty one. The main difference to look for is in the breaker region where the beans enter the burr.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Ah shit. Mine say EUREKA on the side&#8230; ffs This explains a lot.

I've emailed Eureka but I doubt they'll do anything.


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

Sorry to hear that you are in the same situation as I was. I got one new burr from my dealer (in Sweden) and now it works much better.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

JohanR said:


> Sorry to hear that you are in the same situation as I was. I got one new burr from my dealer (in Sweden) and now it works much better.


 All of this info really helps. Thanks.

I bought new burrs as soon as I read your post. I'll see is Eureka sorts me out over email but I won't hold my breath.

Is the grind quality noticeably different between the two burrs, or is it primarily a speed thing?


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

Primarily it is much faster. But I also think it became a bit easier to dial in, which I guess should be connected to the grind quality, although there was no striking difference.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Sometimes my grinds have like little pellets of grind clumps. Does yours with the correct burrs?


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

I remember relecting over that the grinds were fluffier after the change but even so I still have small clumps from time to time. Actually I would say that changing burr made me realize the importance of regularly cleaning the grinder thoroughly - to be honest I think that was the biggest difference. Especially to clean the chute between the grind chamber and the clump crusher.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

heytchap said:


> Mate, mind checking mine? I'm grinding 18g in 18 seconds and my grind range is super limited.
> 
> there's a few numbers on the bottom, not sure which is the serial but:
> 
> ...


 I am obviously not privy to all details but this SN looks like a late 2020 / early 2021 purchase is that correct? If so I'd say almost certainly got bad blades.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> I am obviously not privy to all details but this SN looks like a late 2020 / early 2021 purchase is that correct? If so I'd say almost certainly got bad blades.


 Yeeee. Purchased mid December 2021.

Eureka is acting like they have no idea. Really annoying.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

heytchap said:


> Yeeee. Purchased mid December 2021.
> 
> Eureka is acting like they have no idea. Really annoying.


 Where are you based? The retailer should be sorting warranty for you are you not having any luck with them either? Let me know I'm sure we can sort it for you.


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Where are you based? The retailer should be sorting warranty for you are you not having any luck with them either? Let me know I'm sure we can sort it for you.


 I'm in Los Angeles, fortunately or not. Lol. I imagine it will be a lot of hassle for you to get you involved..


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

heytchap said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, fortunately or not. Lol. I imagine it will be a lot of hassle for you to get you involved..


 PM me your address and I'll have a rummage for some replacement blades mate


----------



## Adamorkiestra (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi,here exactly the same problem. After dialing in, the grind speed is about 0.9g/s. Unfortunately sitting In Poland, will contact my dealer. Should I reach out to eureka too? Did you have any results of reaching out to them directly?


----------



## C0ffeeN0vice (Apr 20, 2021)

Does this only affect Specialita, Or could it be the Silenzio model too&#8230;?

I've just had some inconsistencies with dialling in, been back and forth more times than I remember; just want to check it's not faulty hardware and solely down to my own inexperience 😵‍💫

Darren


----------



## heytchap (May 29, 2021)

Adamorkiestra said:


> Hi,here exactly the same problem. After dialing in, the grind speed is about 0.9g/s. Unfortunately sitting In Poland, will contact my dealer. Should I reach out to eureka too? Did you have any results of reaching out to them directly?


 Eureka told me to go to my dealer and gave me somewhat generic advice.


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

JohanR said:


> I think you can check this yourself. At least in my case the two burrs looked differently and the faulty one had EUREKA written on the side whereas the correct one has Eureka written with curly letters on the back. I also include a picture where the upper one is the correct one and the lower the faulty one. The main difference to look for is in the breaker region where the beans enter the burr.
> View attachment 57749


 Hey Johan, I noticed the same thing on my burrs when recently cleaned my Specialita. Does this mean they're 2 different burrs from each other?

Also, your current burrs, is the writing the same on both burrs?

Thanks


----------



## JohanR (May 8, 2021)

I would guess so. But the best thing is really to look at the geometry of the burrs in breaker region. I circled the regions I look at in the picture below.

And yes, both burrs now have Eureka written on the back with curly letters.


----------



## ChrisKon (Nov 18, 2020)

JohanR said:


> I would guess so. But the best thing is really to look at the geometry of the burrs in breaker region. I circled the regions I look at in the picture below.
> 
> And yes, both burrs now have Eureka written on the back with curly letters.
> 
> View attachment 58455


 Thanks for the response, I'll quickly open grinder up, it's worth a check.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

C0ffeeN0vice said:


> Does this only affect Specialita, Or could it be the Silenzio model too&#8230;?
> 
> I've just had some inconsistencies with dialling in, been back and forth more times than I remember; just want to check it's not faulty hardware and solely down to my own inexperience 😵‍💫
> 
> Darren


 No known issue with any 50mm models.

Have your blades and/or lower blade holder ever been out? If yes I'd be keen to dismantle, clean, reassemble and check all in spec.

if not then I'd be checking customers approach to adjustment, environment (temperature & humidity) and beans in use.

good luck here if you need me


----------



## rily (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi all - i stumbled across this forum - my new Eureka grinder too has this same issue. I've been getting 18g in 23seconds 3.5 dials from 0.

I bought my grinder in Australia - i'm talking to the store - hopefully they can sort this out.

Will share my experience as well


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Does anyone know from what manufacturing dates this started to happen ?

I bought my Specialita 16cr in Oct 2019.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

hubcap said:


> Does anyone know from what manufacturing dates this started to happen ?
> 
> I bought my Specialita 16cr in Oct 2019.


 A batch produced late 2020. So units purchased in December or January, maybe even February depending on retailer, may be effected. Can confirm with a serial number but for you this is not an issue at that age.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Coff Hey said:


> A batch produced late 2020. So units purchased in December or January, maybe even February depending on retailer, may be effected. Can confirm with a serial number but for you this is not an issue at that age.
> 
> Hope this helps!


 It puts my mind at rest - many thanks @Coff Hey


----------



## rily (Jul 12, 2021)

Best to test it - I think its really obvious if your grinder is slow... i think most people with these issues are experiencing over 20 seconds to get 18g of coffee.... usually should take 10 to 15 seconds imo


----------



## rily (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey all; just a quick update - brought it back to the store and they repalced the Burrs. It is working great now.

So looks like it was one of these where i had mismatched burr set


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

rily said:


> Hey all; just a quick update - brought it back to the store and they repalced the Burrs. It is working great now.
> 
> So looks like it was one of these where i had mismatched burr set


 Ah great news.. enjoy 👍


----------



## habit (Feb 10, 2021)

@Coff Hey Can you please check mine, I'm getting 21 seconds for 18g and was purchased early 2021. Feb I think.

SN = PH0012049119805


----------



## Djc926 (Sep 6, 2021)

@Coff Hey Hi, I would appreciate if you could check mine please? Purchased in July. SN = PH9512117154732.

Took it apart to compare to the photo above but no idea what I'm supposed to look out for.

I single dose and it takes around 15-16 seconds to grind 19g of beans

Thank you


----------



## JahLaza (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi, @Coff Hey just noticed this thread would really appreciate if you could check mine if that's possible? Specialita purchased April this year, I'm finding I need to use finest setting just shy of burrs touching lately to get my usual volume out in expected time and this is over a number of different beans/roasts. SN is PH0012045114240

I won't be able to take apart until this evening to check the burrs myself. As per previous poster, I single dose and takes about 15 seconds to grind 18g

many thanks in advance


----------



## WisCoffee (Oct 7, 2021)

Just stumbled on this thread after doing another changing of beans, cleaning, etc. I thought the slow grinding from my new Specialita over these last 6 months was user error or something. It's taking me ~30 seconds to grinds 19g of medium roast beans. I just pulled my top burr and saw I too have the blocky EUREKA written on the side.

ID is PL9512101019310, purchased April 2021.

Hoping Espresso Coffee Shop will straighten me out with new burrs shipped to Wisconsin.


----------



## sebna (11 mo ago)

Can anyone confirm if both burrs from correctly matching set are identical or is top different from the bottom one?

What I am asking is if we would get a good unit with correct burrs. Would those be identical to each other or is the top one different from the bottom one?

Another thing I wonder about what would happen if two, so matching set, of out of spec ones would be installed rather than two that are supposed to be there. Would those be better or worse of the intended pair? 

I understand from reading this thread that mismatching them brings decrese in performance but I wonder would which set is better


----------



## milos1 (10 mo ago)

A year ago I (as a new coffee enthusiast) bought Mignon Specialita and Ascaso Dream PID. Since then I have been trying to get good espresso but never been successful. I even sent Ascaso to service (twice) to check what is wrong but I was told that everyting is O.K. I have bought various IMS baskets, used calibrated tamper, Fleur 58 mesh screen, IMS screen, but coffee was still bitter and sour. After one year I was so disappointed that I decided to sell everything. But then I realized that perhaps the grinder could be the problem. I had lot of problems with channelling and even at finest setting of the grinder I had to use 20g of coffe to get to 9 bars pressure for light roast. When I got to the contact point of burrs, small part of the turn screeched, but most part of the turn ran freele without any resistance. Then I saw video about burrs alignment (with white board marker and alu shims). When I checked my burrs, it was terrible. I had to use 2 layers of 30 micrometers shims under lower burr and 5 layers for upper burr (that means 150 microns!). When I tasted coffee after this allignment, it was like having 5 times more expensive grinder. I can finaly taste the difference between various sorts of coffee (mostly light to medium roast Africa). So much time, effort and coffe wasted because of bad production check of the grinder! And now I stumbled on this forum. My time of single dose grinding of 18g is more then 20sec. I opened the grinder and it seems that I am from bad batch (my burrs looks like theese on the picture, but „Eureka“ sign (not curled) is on the side of both burrs. I do not knw whether I have bad or good burrs because I do not know how the good ones should look. Can you please give me the advice?
S/N of my grinder: PH0012031090923
Thanks, Milos, Slovakia


----------



## milos1 (10 mo ago)

One more question: should both burrs be identical or not? Mine are not, I have seen more videos where they are.
Milos
confirmatiom from the seller - they should be identical


----------



## Andydaer (Dec 5, 2015)

I cannot comment on the look or alignment of the burrs. Clumsy Goat were very responsive to the issues with the Mignon when I purchased it. The unit was sent back, no comment came back with the machine but it now grinds about 20g in 10-12 seconds.


----------



## milos1 (10 mo ago)

Meanwhile I bought new burs and put them into my grinder. Taste improvement is huge. Before this I had a quite good coffee only after cleaning the grinder (2-3 shots after cleaning) and rest was not good at all. Now I am finally satisfied with my coffee. I had to do burr alignment with my new burrs as well. Grind time changed from 23 to 14 sec. I highly reccomend burrs change for everybody, whose burrs are not identical. The seller that sold me the grinder was terrified when i told him that my burrs are different. He confirmed that they should be identical and started checking whom he sold this batch of bad grinders to. I am still angry at Eureka for wasting so much of my time, effort and money. I was so disgusted from my coffe machine that I was decided to sell everything and buy some DeLonghi superautomat. Who could guess that problem was in my grinder.


----------

